# Nissan NV350 Valve Burning Question.



## mrto (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I am experiencing valve burning problems on a regular basis with new Nissan NV350 Urvan buses running commercially.

Nissan are unable to solve the ongoing problem.I wonder can anyone on here offer some advice or insights as to why this may be happening?

The buses are my wife's,by the way and running in South East Asia.

Any and all suggestions most welcome, guys!

Regards,
mrto.


----------

